#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Milzbuckel? >

## Yakari1969

Hallo zusammen, bei mir wurde ein Milzbuckel diagnostiziert. Auf meine Frage an den Arzt was das sei, sagte dieser das sei eine Milzkrümmung und müsste nicht behandelt werden. Wie entsteht so ein Milzbuckel und ist das wirklich eine Milzkrümmung? Habe dadurch immer wieder leichte Schmerzen unterm linken Rippenbogen. Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar. :Huh?:

----------


## josie

Hallo Yakari!
Ein Milzbuckel ist eine Verfomung der li Niere, verursacht durch die Milz, die in direkter Nachbarschaft ist. Das hat aber keinen Einfluß auf die Funktion der Niere und ist harmlos, trotzdem würde ich einen Termin bei einem Nephrologen ausmachen, der sich das nochmals genau anschauen wird.

----------

